# CDV *may* be present in some E46 M3s...



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Linky: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=121434

So sayeth Rob Levinson.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yep

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=4349375&page=1


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone know if SMG equiped cars have one?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Anyone know if SMG equiped cars have one?


No, SMG equipped cars do not have CDV.


----------

